# The Dexter heifer you've been waiting for



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Hereâs the Classic Dexter Youâve Wanted! Shepherdâs Corner Maggie Moo, of Michigan. 

Short- Legged, horned, little black beauty. ACDA registered. 03317

DNA tested carrier of Chondro, NON-carrier of PHA

Black, carries RED

Daughter of Brenn of Paradise and Emerald Pond OâLeary (Both ACDA registered)

18 months old and ready to breed to your perfect sire. Maggie Moo has a fun personality. She loves to moo and runs over for a good chin scratch. Maggie was raised by my 11 year old son. We trained her several times a week to lead and were working with her to pull a cart. She is used to other animals, living with two lambs currently. Very easy to tell when she goes in heat; she canât wait to be bred.


www.dextercattle.org/pedigreedb/ponyweb.cgi?horse=021617&OwnerName=chapdelaine&SearchFor=1&Page=1&Sort=0


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

She is lovely!


----------

